# CIGARfest 2006



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

CIGARfest was at the Split Rock resort at Lake Harmony Pa. It is about 50 miles north of Harrisburg in the foothills of the Poconos. A nice drive even without CIGARfest. This was the 3rd annual event with the venues getting better and better. The first one was in CI's warehouse. This year they sold 1500 tickets and had to find a place to accommodate the people and the smoke!

 http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cigarfest200621zs.jpg 

He headed for Split rock around noon and arrived at just after 2PM. The doors were to open at 2 but they saw the crowd of 1500 and opened an hour early. So, but the time we got there, there were about a thousand already in side making a grab for the cigars! Just for attending, we got this cool sport bag bearing the namesake of the event CIGARfest 2006 with goodies already inside. A humidor with a great selection of 18 smokes, a copy of Smoke magazine and a coupon book. This is where it got fun.
http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cigarfest200635jw.jpg  http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cigarfest200651so.jpg 

There were 28+ vendors that were just giving away their wares. It was a beautiful thing, you give them a coupon and they give you a premium stick. Can you beat that?? 'Round and round we went, walking talking and generally taking this whole thing in. vendors around the outside of the Sports Complex with two rows in the middle. There were also Vendors giving away samples of some pretty good bourbon, scotch, vodka and assorted beers and ales. You read that right. They were just GIVING it away. They cups were tiny but their stock was very very tasty. So after 30 mins of getting around, it was time to sample our free cigars. I started with a CAO. This was a great start because the deal was if you smoked it down to the ring, they'd give you a another one. Kinda like a two-fer.

 http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cigarfest200685rm.jpg  

We spend a couple of hours making the rounds, talking, eyeing the Flavorettes and generally having a great time. We were hungry so we headed to the other room for the Pig Roast. Tender BBQ pork potato salad and baked beans. Man, no only do they give you cigars but the feed you this unbelievable food too. We sat down in front of the band to listen for a little while. Oh, did I mention the Mississippi Pig Farm? They were awesome! Jazz, ballads, even a couple of songs from the 50's. Then a guy named Vinny got up and played the harmonica to a couple of songs. Man could he hit it! 30 mins of music, a great plate of good and a sample of Dogfish Head brewery Pale ale...lunch was over, back to the numerous giveaways. My Friend , Don bought a box of Rocky Patel's and Rocky himself autographed for him. Very cool. There was a even a couple of cigar rolling demos. If you have never watched a guy roll the wrapper on a cigar, this was treat. They do it so fast, too. I didn't feel like standing in line for what looked like to be a couple of hours to get mine, I was happy just watching.

    

Throughout the Fest, they had giveaways fro everything from boxs of smokes to a 5000-cigar humidor. The Grand prize was a 2006 Harley Sportster 1300. (I missed the humidor by 10 numbers&#8230;I was bummed.)

In all, we spend 4 ½ hours there, smoking, drinking, gawking and just having a great time. 28 vendors = 28 cigars + 18 in the humidor + the food and drink + the outstanding music&#8230;All for 75 bucks. Can you beat that??

Afterwards, we met up with the girls (they went shopping at the outlets.) Sunday, we had a BBQ with some great steaks and of course a sample or two of our booty from CIGARfest. A great end to a great weekend.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:shock: That was excellent. Felt like I was there and the pix are sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Outstanding! 

And the best photo was the last one!

Nicely done! Wish I had gone....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> And the best photo was the last one!


Yep.

Thanks for sharing. Looks like it was a great event.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Sparhawk. Great photos and looks like a great time was had. Hey CM. You should ask about the watch. Look like a good one. Oh, the hell with the watch. What ya smoking there. Thanks for the event review.


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great time. Thanks for the write-up and pics. :smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

What kinda watch you wearing there? Blue is cool and very popular now...


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*Watch and Cigar*

It's a INVICTA. My wife, (in the pic), bought it for me on Valentine's Day this year. My new best friend is the Graycliff G2 I was smoking. I'll post a review about it. She was enjoying a Tatiana Classic Vanillia - yet another score from CIGARfest.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Watch and Cigar*



Sparhawk said:


> It's a INVICTA. My wife, (in the pic), bought it for me on Valentine's Day this year. My new best friend is the Graycliff G2 I was smoking. I'll post a review about it. She was enjoying a Tatiana Classic Vanillia - yet another score from CIGARfest.


I LOVE Invicta's!!!!!!

I swear I have about 6 to 8 of those..... Nice!

Go "Shop NBC!!"..... I buy on there auction site quite a bit.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Excuse the thread jacking..... got show Sparhawk one of my Invicta's...

So.... My dad asked what I wanted for Christmas.... I said... " I wanta Watch".....

So he let me..... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

BA -Doom Boomp!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## cabalot (Nov 16, 2006)

Sounds like a great time. I just visited the Cigarfest website and the Cigar International site, good place to shop it appears.

How much was admission and where did you buty the tickets? What were the other expences? How much free stuff was included?

Who was the hot blond signing autographs?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cabalot, the tickets were $175.00 ( I think), and are sold at the Cigars Int. website.

Freebies included: A tote bag, and something like 50-60 cigars, + deals on cigars purchased at the show.

Someone will post a thread on accomidations and Herf events @ CBID forums

You can get better deals at CIs sister site www.cigarbid.com an auction site.

WARNING ! CBID is more addictive than Crack.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Tom said.... "Crack!"......... :lol:


----------

